# Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien



## robsig12 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kennt eine günstige Bezugsquelle für ein EPDM Folien Tape. Bräuchte ca. 7-10 Meter und die Grundierung, die das Kautschuk weich macht, damit das Tape kleben kann.

Vielleicht hat ja auch noch wer etwas vom eigenem Umbau übrig, und möchte es los werden.

Angebote per PN

Bezugsadressen bitte hier anfügen.

Danke


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Hallo Robert.

Scheint, als würde nicht sehr oft EPDM geklebt... oder die Frage ist untergegangen. 
Leider kann ich Sie Dir auch nicht beantworten. 
Trotzdem viel Glück bei der Suche. Vielleicht nennst Du uns ja wenigstens Deine Quelle, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## robsig12 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Hi Annett,

die gibts beim Koidiscount. Ist aber nicht gerade billig. Wie halt alles was im Bezug zu Koi steht.

Ich hoffte auf evtl. eine Adresse für z.B. Dachdeckereinkauf oder so. 

Das Tape benötige ich um die entstehenden Falten zu kleben, um Schmuddelecken von vornherein zu vermeiden.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Mensch Robert

Frag mal bei Lothar an


----------



## robsig12 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Hi Helmut,

danke auf die Idee wäre ich nicht gekommen. Hoffe er hat gerade Zeit füf so etwas.


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Ich hab was gefunden: Hier Ob das auch zum Faltenverkleben geeignet ist? Habe das selbe Problem / Anliegen.


----------



## robsig12 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Hi Thorsten, 

wäre echt billig, da steht aber nichts von EPDM Kautschuk geeignet.

Diese habe ich gefunden.

http://koi-discount.de/teichbau/epdm-folie/zubehor/tape-fuer-folien.html

oder hier wo ich meine Folie gekauft habe.

http://www.teichfolie.de/product_info.php/info/p80_Nahtklebeband--Rolle--7-62-m.html

zusatlich wird dieser Weichmacher benötigt.

http://www.teichfolie.de/product_info.php/info/p82_Bonding-Kleber--0-85-1-Liter.html


----------



## Pammler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Ich habe beim Händler angefragt. Hier die Antwort:



> Subject: Re: KAIFLEX-Kleber
> From: xxxxx@xxxxxx
> To: xxxx@xxxxxx
> 
> ...



Das werde ich vielleicht demnächst tun. Meine Solaranlage für den Pool ist ja auch aus EPDM und das sieht und fühlt sich genauso an wie meine Teichfolie.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Unterschiede gibt es meines wissens schon zwischen den EPDM Folien. Gibt billigere und halt die Firestone Folien.

Das Problem ist halt, wenn Du es versuchst, und klappt dann nicht, muss man wieder etliche 1000 Liter abpumpen und neu kleben. Das vermeintlich billige Material wird dann doch teuer.

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich doch für das getestete von KD entscheiden.


----------



## heiko_243 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Ich habe noch 1L Firestone Primer (QuickPrime Plus) zuHause stehen, ebenso 6 Schwämme für den Auftragsschwamm inkl. Hantel und 2m QuickSeam FormFlash (für Ecken und Detailabdichtung). Gut 0.5L SpliceWash (reiniger) dürften auch noch da sein.
Meine Folienklebung liegt erst gut 5-6 Wochen zurück - das sind die Reste davon.
Wenn du was brauchst, melde dich. Ich hätte die Sachen sonst jetzt wegen begrenzter Halbarkeit ohnehin bei eBay eingestellt.

EPDM-Folien würde ich persönlich immer nur mit den Produkten des Folienherstellers verkleben, weil die Zusammensetzung recht verschieden sein kann.
Mit den Firestone-Produkten auf den am häufigsten anzutreffenden Firestone-EPDM-Dach- und Teichfolien habe ich auf jeden Fall sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, solange man sich an die Hersteller-Anleitungen peinlich genau hält.

Ansonsten wird man z.B. hier fündig: http://www.netmeile.de/dachfolie/dachfolie.html

Zum Faltenverkleben und Befestigung der Folie auf Beton und anderen Baumaterialien - auch bei senkrechter Montage - kann ich Festix OT17 empfehlen.  5,7l-Eimer kostet etwa 50,- Euro (z.B. hier: Foppe-Versand
Klebt sehr gut auch Folie auf Folie (Falten), ist allerdings nicht zum Abdichten geeignet.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## robsig12 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Was möchtest Du für einen Schwamm und den Reiniger?


----------



## heiko_243 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Schwämme Stk. 1 Eur - sind unbenutzt. Komplettabnahme Auftragshantel + Schwämme nach Vereinbarung.
Reiniger müßte ich erstmal die noch vorhandene Menge nachwiegen.
Primer ist noch original verschlossen, aber MHD ist mit 12/2009 betitelt. Ich habe die zweite Flasche aber gerade erst verarbeitet und er wurde kühl gelagert.
Primer würde ich mit 10,- Eur veranschlagen. 
FormFlash mit 20,- Eur.


----------



## robsig12 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Hi Heiko gute Preise, aber da ja noch der Versand dazukommt, und ich das Tape beim KD bestellen muss, gehte es dann da gleich in einem dahin.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## Pammler (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Also auf dem Kleber von [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6/]Hier[/URL] steht, das er nicht für EPDM geeignet ist. Es gibt da einen speziellen für EPDM.
Ich mache aber trotzdem bei Gelegenheit eine Klebeprobe.


----------



## Pammler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Der Kleber hält nicht, ist so eine Art Pattex.


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*

Im ersten Link (Kaiflex-Kleber), steht explizit das es ein EPDM-Kleber ist und Pattex eignet sich durchaus für EPDM-Verklebungen, zumindest wenn es der lösemittelhaltige Pattex Kraftkleber Compact ist. Geeignet ist auch UHU Kontakt Kraftkleber.
Alles Kleber sind auf Polychloropren-Kautschuk-Basis. 
Pattex habe ich auf der Firestone-EPDM-Folie auch erfolgreich eingesetzt, ist aber wie alle anderen Kontakt-Klebeverfahren nicht so klebestark wie das Klebeverfahren von Firestone auf Primer-Basis.
Die Kontaktklebeverfahren sind nicht zum wasserdichten Verkleben an Nähten geeignet, aber prima nutzbar zum Verkleben von Ufermatten, Steinfolien auf EPDM und zum Kleben der EPDM-Folie auf Beton, Holz etc.

Ich finde UHU und Pattex für kleinere Klebeflächen durchaus ok, für größeren Bedarf aber zu teuer. Da wird man im Dachdeckerhandel günstiger fündig, z.B. bei illbruck (Festix OT17 kostet etwa 8,7 EUR/l, UHU/Pattex etwa ~23,- EUR/l). Mit dem Festix habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die Folie ist von meinen Beton-Schalsteinen nur mit roher Gewalt ablösbar. Festix basiert auf Styrolkautschuk. Der Original-Firestone-Kleber (Bonding Adhesive) kostet auch soviel wie UHU und Pattex, basiert ebenso auf Neopren. Die Klebeergebnisse sind ähnlich wie mit dem Festix. Auch Firestone schreibt explizit das der Kleber nicht zum wasserdichten Verkleben geeignet ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Pammler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Im ersten Link (Kaiflex-Kleber), steht explizit das es ein EPDM-Kleber ist und Pattex eignet sich durchaus für EPDM-Verklebungen,



Dachte ich auch, aber die Verarbeitungshinweise sind wohl von EPDM Kleber den es durchaus gibt, kostet aber 3malsoviel.


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquelle Tape für EPDM Folien*



> Dachte ich auch, aber die Verarbeitungshinweise sind wohl von EPDM Kleber den es durchaus gibt, kostet aber 3malsoviel.



Anscheinend mischen das andere Shops auch beliebig (war zumindest bei meiner Google-Recherche so) - Inhaltsstoff scheint aber bei beiden Kaiflex-Klebern immer Polychloropren zu sein. Aber eigentlich egal - beide Kaiflex-Kleber sind teurer als andere Produkte, selbst die Original-Firestone-Kleber sind nicht teurer.


----------

